# Pay Back or Pay Day ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

2moro morning off 2 the pond farm - with luck the temp will V 5degrees F - the pond is filled with ducks & geese - not much open water left in our area due 2 the cold spell - bring the gear out of the truck 2 warm it up - PIKE is jumping out of his skin - bring out the 10mil neo vest - PIKE looks at it - he knows it will V cold LOL - why have a V ? just 4 days like this !!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

2 Moro we're off to a really top shoot....

Open fields, duck pond, woodcock wood, pheasant drive and snipe marsh....... Lucky us 

Hard days work, but boy we love it!!!

The weather forcast is not good, rain and strong winds but Hay Ho we are ready to go 

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/s/?view=att&th=14ad108917770996&attid=0.1&disp=attd&safe=1&zw

Hobbsy & Brook


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - the pic was taken last year - after a great morning hunt - have PIKE out of his vest - drying him off - long gun on the pick up truck bed - a green head flies over - bang - Reed takes the pic - that is ice PIKE jumped into - bird in mouth - back 2 hand - back 2 drying him off - just another day at work 4 PIKE - this is why i LOVE the BREED


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great pic REM, just goes to show they don't know where that 'Off Switch' is 

The ground that we are off to today is about 30miles from my home, when we get about 3 miles from there, Brook seems to know we're getting close to his favourite shoot and starts singing (wining really!!!) in the back of the van ;D

I don't mind, it just shows he's as keen as me to get there and get the ball rolling

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hope weather is better with you than up here in Lakes, Hobbsy, blowing an absolute hooly here....on the plus side it might blow birds into my shot! ha ha


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Same here H, strong enough to blow your whiskers back in!!! 

Just about to leave, really strong winds but gusts are something else!
Shoot is close to the coast so may be stronger down there :-\

Birds will be sitting tight today, we will have our work cut out today for sure!

Have a good day H if your out and about, don't forget.........tie the flaps down on ya 'Deerstalker' 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

a VERY - Very strange morning - get 2 the pond farm - 2 deg F - the pond is iced over from yesturday - sit & wait b4 going down 2 unload gear - PIKE is NUTS - can hear the ducks & geese - pull down 10min b4 hunting time - unload the gear - a few 100 ducks come off the ice - park the trucks - walk back - a few hundred more ducks come up - they fly behind me - bang bang bang - 3 ducks fall in corn field - been 3yrs since I've had a triple - 1pintail 1 redhead 1 scaup - just shooting dark spots in the sky - the geese still sit on the ice ? never seen that b4 - sit down - the light is better - another 100+ ducks come off the ice - bang bang - 1merganser 1 redhead - - fall in the corn - PIKE has yet 2 hit the ice - take him back 2 the truck & reed brings out his lab - this pup is a ice breaker - Reed & Marty make a duck hole 8' by 10' set a 4 decoy pull cord - sit down - a green head flys in bang - got my limit - PIKE dry & warm in the truck - Howler the lab breaks ice - perfect pick ups - down side - shakes the water off - our guns are covered in ice - in & out under 2hrs - we all have limits - come home - start a fire & wait 4 the UK - Tex A&M game - sorry TR - the game almost gave me a heart attach - bourbon in hand - PIKE on my lap - the fire is warm - 1 day PIKE & I will always remember !!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Must be one of those days.........

Got to the shoot, no wind!!!!!

Pushed the pond first, three teal, two mallard,three snipe, nice!

Onto the marsh, then the fun started snipe galore, 4 V's getting up about 40 snipe only five shot (fast and vertical, wow!!)
Dog fox cross's the marsh...... Wrong place, wrong time, goodnight.

Pushed the wood before lunch pheasant heaven, nice retrieve from my little River from heavy cover, brought a nice smile to my face. 

Break for lunch, cheese and beetroot sandwich and a cup of tea (English Stylie!!) 

First drive of the afternoon on the wooded valley, Woodcock Galore, my Brook pushes three from the wood, nice 

Onto the final drive of the afternoon, bit of a pheasant 'Flurry', no silence between the guns and three (3) more good size woodcock.

Lovely day, cold but stayed dry. Home now, pups washed down and fed.
I'm showered and enjoying my sirloin, chips and mushrooms, oh and of course a glass of the 'Red Stuff'.

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - ME old & slow - PIKE young & FUN - the perfect duet 2 put feathers in his mouth - on the 2nd redhead drake - I called it - a single @ 12 oclock - 4ft off the pond - turns & comes back - this duck was priceless - skids on the ice - bang - Reed asks ? can I mount it !!!!!!YES !!!!!!! just add a PS !!!! may have been shot by RON = LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

REM
At least we made yawl work for it.
It was on the cold side today, with wind and drizzle.
The heated pit blind sure felt good, but sounds like you two had more productive hunts.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR ? does 2ot's come 2 mind - LOL - from field 2 lap - PIKE has no CLUE -but is a BIG BLUE FAN !!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Back off to our favourite shoot tomoz, 

Wife and both pup's in attendance 

Early start, season ending, big birds, big numbers!!!!

Lot's of fun[hr]

Happy Hunting 

Hobbsy & Mrs Hobbsy


----------

